# Lowering the RDC



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

In checking Greg's website for info on lowering my RDCs, I found a link to "Pete's RDC page". Unfortunately, that link (eggink806/RDC) goes to Geocities which is now part of (yucchhhh) Yahoo, and it goes nowhere.

Does anyone know where Pete and/or his RDC page is these days? I'd rather get some good information than just start hacking in my own inimitable way.

JackM


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, if you do find Pete's RDC Page, please post it, as myself and I'm sure others would also like to lower them to a more realistic looking height off the rails. thank you


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

What about browsing through the Wayback Machine?

https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.geocities.com/eggink806/*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I copied the data on the wayback machine to my page... If anyone knows how to contact Pete, let me know.

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/aristo-motive-power/rdc

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

this is how i did mine i copied this pic. the pic was sent to me


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat. So what are the dimensions of the brass stock that you have used Dick. I can see a project coming here.....


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg - Thanks for adding Pete's page to your file, the Wayback Machine just froze my browser for some reason.

JackM


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rod 1/4 in. sq. brass but if you just cut a sq. use 1/8 spacer just remove the steel plate. Don't know what that steel is but very hard.Drill holes and bolt up first draw lines unbolt and cut.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

The picture Dick posted is the method I originated for lowering the Aristo RDC. This and the replacement RDC wheels from NWSL make a world of difference.

My posting should still be on this site. Let me know if you need additional info.

Mike

mocrownsteam
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, did you have to modify the interior deck for additional height of the holder?? I will look for your posting,
thank you


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dick. I think I like the method shown best.
Rod


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, I'd be honored to post your method and details on my site, if you like.

Point me to the thread if so inclined.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Mike. By doing it this way i was also able to turn the hole truck around also.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. It just drove me crazy that the RDC sat so high above the rails.

Nick...I'm not sure what you mean about modifying the interior. I'll need to review what I did to see if I can recall.

Greg...Thanks! I need to find my original post(s). The method is pretty straightforward. It really involves cutting the floor opening and then some experimentation as to how low you can bring the floor down and not foul something on the trucks. It really isn't required to mill out a brass bar if you just use spacers to set the right height with a crossbar of, say, 1/8 brass bar. Lots of ways to get the job done. See what works for your situation.

Another help is changing the wheels to the NWSL ones that are the correct prototype size. That alone makes a noticeable difference! Not to mention the tread/flanges are a better profile.

Mike

mocrownsteam
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, what I mean is: since the new assembly is now raised above the original lower deck, was there space between the deck and the interior floor, or did the floor have to be raised or cut to make room for the raised assembly. Your input will be very much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Nick,

OK, I understand. As I recall the floor needed to be cut to fit the modification.

It's a bit of work to lower these cars, but it makes a big difference in their looks.

Mike

mocrownsteam
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I thank you for your prompt response. I previously made some minor mods to them so I'm somewhat familiar with the assembly. I'm still not deterred from doing it, thank you.


----------

